# "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens, beamshots added



## overdog (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,
today I put some parts together:

-Maglite 2D body 
-FiveMega 3“ head 
-9x Cree XM-L U2 1A emitters 
-8x R5 reflectors, 1x P60 reflector
-KD 9x XM-L T6 driver, 3 modes 
-3x AW 26500 IMR batteries 
-custom made heatsinking








R5 reflektors modified backside to avoid electric contact to wiring, 
P60 cut down to fit in length, switch modified with 20awg teflon wire, 
driver heatsinked and epoxied (thanks to Vinz from Germany!), 
tailcap & spring modified for deep contact, 
XM-L U2 emitters glued to heatsink:






KD driver placed in Mag 2D body:






XM-L emitters wired in series with 26 awg teflon wire, heatsink placed in FM 3“ head:






Reflectors and emitters in it´s place:






"Eco-Star II" Nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight, sideview:





"Eco-Star II" Nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight, frontview:
*





*current at the tailcap with 3x AW 26500 IMR cells fresh from the charger:
*





**UPDATE with some beamshots*, taken with my iphone 4s, please forgive blurrish quality:

Parking lot from a shop close to Frankfurt in the dark:






Parking lot with Ultrafire WF-502B, XM-L T6 P60 drop-in on high: 





"Eco-Star II“ nona 9x XM-L T6, highest mode:





..funny incident- someone drove directly in front of my camera to deliver something- 
took the chance to take a pic, same situation, lightened by car lights:





..now sorry in advance for bad quality of following pic, but I only had one chance to take it
until the guy on picture got little bit nervous... :devil:
car with lights on normal, "Eco-Star II“ 9x T6 on "high“ & nervous guy, close to "high":





At last I should tell you, that the guy was that full of thanks, that he closed the parking lot of 
the market when he left the scene- but I could get back my car today when they opened 
the market... 

..best regards from Frankfurt & thank you for watching,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## Epsilon (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Looks great 

Nice work!


----------



## netprince (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow. Nice build. I want one.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

:rock:

nice build!


----------



## CMAG (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

The 9 xml wired 9S? a boost driver? what kind of run time? or run time on high holding on to her with bare hand?
BTW nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Absolutely insane, I love it!


----------



## MomentumExchange (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Holy mother.........................!!


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Nicely done overdog. :thumbsup:
Looking forward to the beamshots.
Was that lightning I saw the other night or just you test that thing out.


----------



## overdog (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

...thanks to Epsilon, netprince, jmpaul320, CMAG, ^Gurthang, MomentumExchange and moderator007 for nice comments!
@ CMAG: all in series, the driver is a boost driver from KD with 3 modes, on high it draws about 8 amps- about 2,7A to each emitter, if I am not wrong... runtime depends on the capacity of your batteries, haven´t tried a runtime test with my 26500 AW´s... 

@moderator007: post #1 updated with some beamshots, have fun!

best regards,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## chainrash (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Nice!! Now that's a light!


----------



## tx101 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Epic !!!!


----------



## Epsilon (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Just a question about the beamshots,

Do you use a camera with manual settings? Because for comparing beamshots, you will need to fix the exposure time, ISO value and diafragma (F number). Otherwise the camera will adjust the settings to the lighting conditions, i.e. dark beamshots will look brighter and very light beamshots will look darker. I suspect that has happend if I look at first "Highest" beamshot and the last "High" beamshot, the second one is darker than the first .


----------



## overdog (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Hi Epsilon,
as written, I took pics with my iPhone 4s , no settings , only pushed the button- But I tried to fiend a scene, that is comparable from shot to shot- so please take a look at all the pics: 9 o clock or exactly in all pics in the left you will find something yellowish reflecting point- this should be a reference to all the pics to make a comparison- oh my god- my english, hope, you can understand what I want to say..


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

Awesome job overdog.
Now you will never have to worry about loosing your keys in the dark again.


----------



## Epsilon (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*



overdog said:


> Hi Epsilon,
> as written, I took pics with my iPhone 4s , no settings , only pushed the button- But I tried to fiend a scene, that is comparable from shot to shot- so please take a look at all the pics: 9 o clock or exactly in all pics in the left you will find something yellowish reflecting point- this should be a reference to all the pics to make a comparison- oh my god- my english, hope, you can understand what I want to say..


Perfectly clear .

Missed the iPhone 4S bit by the overwelming curiousity to view the beamshots .


----------



## overdog (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens*

..sorry for lost postings with questions and answers about this light because of last cpf crash- light is still available HERE !
feel free to ask again, I have no idea, which questions I answered - about, how reflectors are fixed- batteries.. ask again..
best regards,
steffen
:candle:


----------



## kamikazinyc (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens, beamshots added*



overdog said:


> ..sorry for lost postings with questions and answers about this light because of last cpf crash- light is still available HERE !
> feel free to ask again, I have no idea, which questions I answered - about, how reflectors are fixed- batteries.. ask again..
> best regards,
> steffen
> :candle:


can this some how retro fitted in my car?


----------



## overdog (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: "Eco-Star II" nona 9x XM-L T6 Led Flashlight @ 8000 lumens, beamshots added*



kamikazinyc said:


> can this some how retro fitted in my car?



..depends on your car- anyway- I have no idea..


----------

